# New guy looking for guidance



## Orion56 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello all,

First post and looking to be steered  in the right direction.
I'm retired and have a large collection of Rio, Brumm, and Matchbox cars, Lionell and HO trains. I now would like to get into slot cars for my grand kids when they come over.
What should I be looking for in a starter set? This will be a track I will keep at my house and "play" with when their not around. Meaning not opposed to higher end track and cars for me with cheaper cars when they come over. 
I also have a bubble hockey game that my buddies come over and play so turning this into a get together slot car race night isn't out of the question.
Not sure what my budget is so lest say I don't have one but let's not get ridiculous.

I'm in Barrington Illinois if anyone is close and willing to show me their setup.

Thanks
John


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There are not as many choices as there used to be. I would have to say that an AFX Giant Raceway if you only want 2 lanes or the Super International set if you want to have four lanes would be good choices. A less expensive option is the 2 lane Infinity Raceway set, which is a simple figure 8. AFX used to be Tomy, so the track is the same as Tomy track.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

Orion56 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post and looking to be steered  in the right direction.
> I'm retired and have a large collection of Rio, Brumm, and Matchbox cars, Lionell and HO trains. I now would like to get into slot cars for my grand kids when they come over.
> ...


what scale are you interesed in, HO, 1/32, 1/43, 1/24?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

IMHO- it's better to NOT Buy a modern set, just buy the pieces separately, and kinda stay away from low quality Auto World stuff. So that kinda leaves you with products from Tomy/AFX only... buy their modern AFX Track and variable power supply, and maybe their cars if you like 'em Fast. Otherwise you have 10's of thousands of used or NOS cars still in the packages from the manufactures that no longer make slot cars, like Tyco, Aurora, Life-Like etc.....just look on eBay and hit the Buy-it-Now sellers.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- I was Assuming you were interested in HO Slots, not the larger scales....and can't help you with those....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're in a decent location for HO. There is a great group up in the Milwaukee area. Doba lived in that area and hosted quite a few races. Hopefully he will pop on and fill you in. Also, if a little travel doesn't bug you, there is another group in NW IN that get together regularly. I know there is a few groups in the Chi-town area that also race larger scale stuff. SlotV and Tycoarm come to mind, though they don't visit as often as they used to. Hopefully they'll chime in.

As far as sets go, I would consider any of the AFX/Tomy sets. Scope out the track selection included with each set and work with as much space as you can find. If the cars that come with the set don't work for you (if you don't like them) you can always sell the cars to offset the price. 

Tomy/AFX offers the best curve selection, and they just retooled all the track molds, so quality should be high. Track is expensive in factory packaging, so your best value is buying a set or two, or buying used. The new sets come with the Tri-power pack, so you can turn down the juice for the kids. 

There are a few choices for different styles of cars, so shop around. For slower stuff, consider the new Dash T Dash chassis (available from Tomhocars, slotsnstuff and Jag Hobbies). Dash also makes bodies (also available from the same guys). AutoWorld sells T Jets, Xtractions (same as the old Aurora AFX), and 4 gears. The body quality is decent, though the chassis are kinda iffy. I've never had any of the newer Tomy cars, but I've read they're decent.

For the ultimate fun, consider mixing your HO trains (at least the cheaper ones) with HO slots!! Adapters are available to hook new Tomy track to AFX snap lock to the old Aurora L&J track. This makes RR Xings possible. That with the cheaper AW cars and let the kids have a blast beating the train to the crossing!!

One word on controllers... I know Tony has upgraded their controllers, BUT, for pancake type chassis (T Jets and AFX/Xtraction) you might have better control with either 60 or even better 90+ Ohm controllers. Parma makes good economy controllers, they come in different colors, and will last a lot longer than the set ones. You can splice them right on to the Tomy plugs, and add some wire to them at the same time. 

Welcome to HT!!!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

FYI, you may need to wait for the new TOMY stuff that is coming out. A new chassis (thanks to the FCC) called the Mega G +. These will also take a different controller (120 ohm) in order to drive correctly. Only problem is that most of the sets/cars may not be available till after Christmas. You might find some deals on the current sets, but I think stock is getting pretty low. Just be aware the controllers in the current sets may not work well with the new chassis.

Charlie


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

LUCKY BOB'S RACEWAY
5822 W. FOREST HOME AVE.
MILWAUKEE, WISCONSIN 53220
414-327-4003
SHOP HOURS
MON - FRIDAY 3PM-9PM
SATURDAY & SUNDAY 11AM-5PM

just go here


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*notations*

the current popular scale of slot racing is 1/32.
commercially and at home. the biggest reason is that commercial tracks (stores) are using the exact same pieces of track you can buy to use at home.
there are many popular brands and the detail is really nice. costs seem to also be reasonable.

I'm mostly an HO guy, but I have raced in all scales and they each have a place in our hobby.

I would suggest you find a commercial raceway to try out or some guys racing as a club to race with before making a decision and investment.
don't care if you have more money than I can count!!!! LOL
smart investing will make you happier in the long run.

another thing to consider is your (OUR) age.
I build and race HO, but it becomes more challenging as time goes by.
larger scale will be easier to work on.
1/43 is picking up popularity because of the detail and size along with price.


there are many other factors to consider and hopefully others will note them.
you seem to have experience getting right into what you are interested in and I hope you keep in contact with us and share your adventures.

we like pictures
LOL

:wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

If you have limited space HO is the way to go. As you already have HO trains it would seem a good match. As SCM / Joe has already said running the cars and trains together is a blast ! If you prefer larger scale cars there's a lot to choose from. Whatever scale you choose Slot Cars are a lot of fun 4 sure ! :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MSwaterlogged said:


> FYI, you may need to wait for the new TOMY stuff that is coming out. A new chassis (thanks to the FCC) called the Mega G +. These will also take a different controller (120 ohm) in order to drive correctly. Only problem is that most of the sets/cars may not be available till after Christmas. You might find some deals on the current sets, but I think stock is getting pretty low. Just be aware the controllers in the current sets may not work well with the new chassis.
> 
> Charlie


would think that "Great-Deals" 4 Xmas time on this....
2 dump the; Pre-FCC Laws stock (??)

they will NOT arrest U 4 having them, just that MFG's have to abide by "NEW" FCC-Laws ;-)

Bubba 123 :freak::thumbsup:


----------



## Orion56 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. Keep them coming.

I am leaning towards HO. 

I plan on going to a hobby shop in the area (hobbytown) and see what they have. Don't plan on buying just getting more info.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Greg Braun's site (hoslotcarracing dot com) is one of the more comprehensive in introducing/addressing important issues. It's worth a visit.

I have a 78'/lap four-lane AFX track with electronic timing and a collection of cars about 90 minutes west of you in Roscoe and I'd be happy to have you over to take a look some time. Your interests for a track and cars sound familiar.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

MSwaterlogged said:


> A new chassis (thanks to the FCC) called the Mega G +. These will also take a different controller (120 ohm) in order to drive correctly.


I hadn't heard that. Interesting. Now your Mega Gs and Tjets can both excel with the same controller? That's actually kind of nice if its true.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Go to the Midwest slot car show. I am sure you can pick up all of the tracks and cars you would ever want.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Shadowracer said:


> I hadn't heard that. Interesting. Now your Mega Gs and Tjets can both excel with the same controller? That's actually kind of nice if its true.


Yes, the only problem may be that the Mega G+ cars will not work very well the 45 ohm Parmas that a lot of folks (including myself) have on our tracks. Steve tells me that the new controllers should work ok with MG cars though, so that helps. Will have to see what needs to be done to make my controllers work with both versions. Maybe Parma will come out with a 120 ohm resister.

Charlie


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have a Parma Turbo, I believe there is a cool conversion to multitask a single controller, and you can customize the resistance. You'll need a 120 Ohm resistor to start the project, and an assortment of resistors and switches to finish it off. BlackOxx has (or had) the links.. Hopefully he still does and will share.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

That would be a great idea. Unfortunately my Parmas are all the eco version. May have to upgrade I guess. No way I am going to buy electronic controllers for my home track, I need 4 .

Charlie


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, Slotcarman I still have that information. Let me know if interested and I will send you a pm. 

Rob


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If you have a Parma Turbo, I believe there is a cool conversion to multitask a single controller, and you can customize the resistance. You'll need a 120 Ohm resistor to start the project, and an assortment of resistors and switches to finish it off. BlackOxx has (or had) the links.. Hopefully he still does and will share.


Here you go:

http://www.onestopslotshop.com/nitro.html


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

you can check ebay for used tomy ho track sets without cars .
you can get a good deal on track that way 
and then collect all the cars that you like .


----------

